# Light for hatching brine shrimp?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive been keeping a light on my brine shrimp hatchery for 24 hrs a day because I read somewhere that you should do so. Is it really necessary? Does anyone hatch them without a night light?


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

I did not use light when hatching brine shrimp. I guess it may take longer time without light.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I had almost zero success raising BBS UNTIL I put a dedicated light over the hatchery. I guess some people may have enough ambient room light, but I sure didn't. This doesn't explain those old black cubes with the upside down little pill bottle on top that would hatch BBS, but maybe they were not too efficient. Also, the flat circular one with the maze inside, and the little guys were supposed to swim to the middle towards the light. Anyways, I have mine on a timer, 12 hours on, 12 off.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

I do 24 Hr light find it works fine and prob helps keeps it warmer.


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

I use a desk light over my DYI hatchery(2L pop bottle)works great! The extra heat helps the speed of the hatch.


----------

